# An ode to the end of summer



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

Spent most of August fishing brown bass, and had a lot of fun. I used ultra light tackle, with light line and had a riot. One day, I got into mostly bigger bass, in stiff flow, and they destroyed me! I broke 4,5,and 6lb max that day. River smallies are beautiful and very strong!

Here’s a few pics from the month:


----------



## stickman1978 (Sep 15, 2011)

Some nice fish there.


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

Next month those Smallies will really put on the feed bag. Nice report. Thx.


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

Very nice. Live bait? What's the rig? I will be driving across that bridge in a week.


----------



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

sureshot006 said:


> Very nice. Live bait? What's the rig? I will be driving across that bridge in a week.


I just drift crawls in the summer, basic steelhead rig.


----------



## TroutFishingBear (Aug 31, 2007)

I fished the bridge spot once july 2016 for about an hr...hit a nice 3 lb smb drifting a worm on 6 lb test...good to see that spot still doing well!


----------



## Whales (Sep 17, 2018)

Smallies and topwater are one of my favorites...but when all ey fails...the Crawler gets them...and others as well! Nice fish! Great day!


----------



## Whales (Sep 17, 2018)

Fishndude said:


> Next month those Smallies will really put on the feed bag. Nice report. Thx.


Yes sir. They'll be busting up those Minnows and Shad in the shallows in the rivers... great time of year!


----------



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

Fished some high, roiling flows today, and did alright. Hit a handful of good smallies and hooked 4 walleye. Fish were a little scattered, and came in spurts. They were aggressive when they found my bait.


----------



## hhlhoward (Mar 1, 2012)

I love smallies for my fish sammiches. I wish I knew where that bridge was. LOL


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

Yeah, with a side of PFAS, lol.


----------



## Erik (Jan 17, 2000)

Fishndude said:


> Yeah, with a side of PFAS, lol.


I've eaten more than a few meals of Walleyes from Van Ettan lake and the lower Ausable. I see the signs at the boat launches now, admit it makes me nervous. Too late now though, I already ate em.


----------



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

Erik said:


> I've eaten more than a few meals of Walleyes from Van Ettan lake and the lower Ausable. I see the signs at the boat launches now, admit it makes me nervous. Too late now though, I already ate em.


Walleye are migratory, so less of a threat I believe. However, there are lots of resident river walleye as well. The lake run eyes are lighter and more brown-grey along the back. The resident fish are darker overall, and a lot more yellow.


----------



## hhlhoward (Mar 1, 2012)

Fishndude said:


> Yeah, with a side of PFAS, lol.


I forgot about that. 

Sent from my moto z4 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------

